# Leo's "lipstick" appeared tonight



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am in tears here. My vet is closed, hubby is sleeping. The babies and I had a great night...played out in the yard..inside...they had their dinner.

Then, I was playing with Mia...but couldn't figure out where Leo was. He was too quiet. Well, he was sitting on the kitchen floor...like he couldn't move. I didn't know what happened. I immediately thought it was his knees...but then I examined him...and there it was....his lipstick was ALL the way out . I have NEVER seen it that big...ever. My baby is neutured...it was as long as my pinky finger...I picked him up...and he yelped...as it was going back in. Did it hurt him...scare him?

He seems back to his self again and anything out of the ordinary throws my little guy off...I never expected this. My only other male Flakey..showed this only a couple of times...and it was never that big.

I didn't think this could happen in a neutuered male. What happened? My poor little boy.

It is all the way back in now...he seems fine....I feel so bad for the little guy...is this normal?

Help


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, I'm glad it's back in and A-OK!! I guess something got him "excited"!! Was he humping a toy maybe? I know what you mean.. there is just something very unsettling about seeing that lipstick!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm no help at all. There are a couple of reasons that I only have females and this is one of them. 

Here's a hug for you. :grouphug: I hope someone will post soon to relieve your concerns.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

haha i have to admit i laughed  

i saw paddy's for the first time a few months ago too... it FREAKED me out! he's neutered as well, and i mistakenly thought that wasn't supposed to happen if he's neutered. 

i think as long as it went back in, it should be okay. did it look like hair was caught around the opening? 

was he playing w/ something that provoked it? it was suggested to me when this happened to remove the big "gf" toy that he used to like to "play" with, and since then, i haven't had a problem. i make sure all his toys are small ones now


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 8 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759503


> Awww, I'm glad it's back in and A-OK!! I guess something got him "excited"!! Was he humping a toy maybe? I know what you mean.. there is just something very unsettling about seeing that lipstick!![/B]



Oh Sher, thank God. I am beside myself here. It was as long as my pointer finger...not pinky...I feel so bad for him. He was having so much fun..and then he disappeared. If I don't see each of them, and it's quiet...I go right away and see where they are. 

Poor little guy. Just don't know why he yelped . Thank God it went back in. He just seemed so beside himself...I guess it felt funny to him. 


Thanks Sher :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yup, it happens in neutered males, too. As long as it didn't get stuck, it's nothing to worry about. 

We've had some pretty funny posts on this subject. Just pray it never gets stuck and you have to help him get it back in!

Butter. sugar, KY Jelly, all kinds of things have been suggested for that problem!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Apr 8 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759508


> haha i have to admit i laughed
> 
> i saw paddy's for the first time a few months ago too... it FREAKED me out! he's neutered as well, and i mistakenly thought that wasn't supposed to happen if he's neutered.
> 
> ...



Holy Toledo...not only at seeing it...but his poor little reaction. He was just playing as normal...then all of a sudden..no Leo ...I thought he went to get water...but it was so quiet...he was frozen. I think I will call the vets tommorow...just to let them know. He has an appt. coming up for his teeth...soon....oh Looooooooord.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Christine, he will be okay. It sounds like there wasn't enough lubrication for his lipstick to go back to it's hiding place. It happened to Toto a couple of times when he was younger. I didn't see what caused it either. Applying some KY or other type of ointment (if it ever occurs again) should correct the problem, but check with your vet.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 8 2009, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759510


> Yup, it happens in neutered males, too. As long as it didn't get stuck, it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> We've had some pretty funny posts on this subject. Just pray it never gets stuck and you have to help him get it back in!
> 
> Butter. sugar, KY Jelly, all kinds of things have been suggested for that problem![/B]



Marj, the poor little guy. Why did he yelp? Does it hurt them, when this happens? Not to be too graphic...but it do go back in smoothly...and I massaged him...and then all of it went back in. 

Thank you every one so much. I almost woke his Daddy up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Apr 8 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759514


> Christine, he will be okay. It sounds like there wasn't enough lubrication for his lipstick to go back to it's hiding place. It happened to Toto a couple of times when he was younger. I didn't see what caused it either. Applying some KY or other type of ointment (if it ever occurs again) should correct the problem, but check with your vet.[/B]


See, I warned you about that KY Jelly!

If you want a laugh, read this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...lipstick+butter


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor Parker had to have surgery!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=14988&hl=


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much for being there...I appreciate it so much.

Poor little parker. OMG. Leo's did go back smooth...but I will keep ointments close by in case it doesn't go right back in.

If you could have seen him sitting there frozen


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

haha paddy was frozen too... kind of hunched over and he looked really embarrassed 

i think maybe they think they're doing something wrong. did you scream/yelp when you saw it? 

i had to use water/vaseline/wet towel to get it back in. i don't know who was more mortified, me or paddy :smheat:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Apr 8 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759553


> haha paddy was frozen too... kind of hunched over and he looked really embarrassed
> 
> i think maybe they think they're doing something wrong. did you scream/yelp when you saw it?
> 
> i had to use water/vaseline/wet towel to get it back in. i don't know who was more mortified, me or paddy :smheat:[/B]



That's how Leo was ...no...I was very quiet...and my eyes popped out when I saw it...but I remained very quiet...picked him up...that is when he yelped...then it started to go in...and then I just rocked the little guy...that's when my tears came...I just felt sooooo bad for him...and I was scared too. Poor little guy.

Thank you so much, you and all of you made me feel so much better.

Leo thanks you too :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL You destroyed the mood when you picked him up, Christine. 

Just don't sprinkle sugar on it. LOL That doesn't work.
KY is best. Now you know to keep some in the kitchen. :-D


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh no Christine, poor Leo. I am so happy that he is ok. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Definately a problem if it gets stuck, but rather common to come "out". 

Henry's used to all the time, now just on occasion. I actually look for "it" before putting his belly band on,
as when "out" it's very tender, and he will yipe, and snap, while putting the belly band on. So if it's out,
I give it a few minutes to go back home, then put the belly band on.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How terrible for lil Leo!!! I would have freaked out too if I were you. He probably just scared himself, but I"m glad Leo is ok and everything is back where it belongs! Benny's little "carrot stick" as we call it in our house thankfully always stays where it should! :smheat: 

Kisses to Leo! :wub: :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ladies, I've got to tell you, I'm going to have a hard (no pun intended)
time putting on my lipstick tomorrow morning!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Apr 8 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759632


> Ladies, I've got to tell you, I'm going to have a hard (no pun intended)
> time putting on my lipstick tomorrow morning![/B]



LOL ~ :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 9 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759636


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Apr 8 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759632





> Ladies, I've got to tell you, I'm going to have a hard (no pun intended)
> time putting on my lipstick tomorrow morning![/B]



LOL ~ :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ditto! :smrofl: :smrofl: I'm so glad I have a girl!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

NOTE TO SELF: Go buy LIPGLOSS, throw OUT LIPSTICK!!!! (and stick with females, I would FREAK)!!!!! :smpullhair: 
Glad he's ok Christine. He is so cute....... :Cute Malt:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

And all the pink dresses and harnesses I made Leo where and he still shows his "boyness" :faint: :faint: 

Thank you again all so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Apr 9 2009, 12:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759665


> And all the pink dresses and harnesses I made Leo where and he still shows his "boyness" :faint: :faint:
> 
> Thank you again all so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Christine,
See, there is your ANSWER!!! He's rebelling from all the girlie clothes he had to wear!! He had to show his "manness"!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo's did get suck and never went back in :shocked: I took him to 3 vets who tried everything , they would put it back in and it popped back out  
Finally I found a great vet who performed a circumcision on him. Now it sticks out just a bit, but it's healthy and doesn't get infected(I don't know why when it still sticks out a bit) but he is fine. He will always have a little bit sticking out but it's better than the whole thing.
This procedure was done last April.
Good luck, Christine


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Poor Leo, i'm glad he's doing better. :grouphug: I remember when it happened to Riley. I had had him a couple months upon rescuing him and i had not had a boy dog since i was a teenager and that was a stray we fed. I'm not really sure what prompted Riley's "lipstick" to come out, but out it came and all the way. I just saw him hunched over and looked to see if he was ok and OMG i couldn't believe all of that could fit in such a little dog. :shocked: I made my son hold him still while i googled to see what to do. LOL, my son was like ewww this is gross. We just kept him quiet and still until it went back in. I happy to say that i haven't seen the "lipstick" in some time and hope to not have to see it again.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Apr 9 2009, 05:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759632


> Ladies, I've got to tell you, I'm going to have a hard (no pun intended)
> time putting on my lipstick tomorrow morning![/B]


poor Leo :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, that's happened to Archie a couple of times.....Stan was mortified and told me to go "do something" about my dog. :HistericalSmiley: He was more embarrassed than me. 
Arch was just standing there with his back arched - BOYS! :w00t: 

I just put him in a quiet part of the house by himself to work things out...errrr... I mean in.


But I must say, that post that Marj is talking about was just about the funniest thing I ever read....I still laugh whenever I picture Marj's face when she goggled butter and penis :smrofl: at the same time. I laughed for weeks about that. :smrofl: 

Glad Leo is ok.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

All I can say is Girls Rule! :sHa_banana:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 9 2009, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759817


> LOL, that's happened to Archie a couple of times.....Stan was mortified and told me to go "do something" about my dog. :HistericalSmiley: He was more embarrassed than me.
> Arch was just standing there with his back arched - BOYS! :w00t:
> 
> I just put him in a quiet part of the house by himself to work things out...errrr... I mean in.
> ...


    I still get a chuckle out of that when I think about that thread. And honestly, I don't know why I think of that thread. Just every once in awhile it pops into my mind. I almost didn't get my little man Jett because of that thread! Whew! :smheat: Thankfully Jett's lipstick has never made an appearance.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The little guy is doing good. (not so little  ). I did speak with my vet and she said, it does happen, just like all of you said...thank you everyone.

She also did say, if it stays like that and doesn't go back in...to call right away .

I was more upset, that he was upset ...If you could have seen his precious face.

His Daddy called all around..just to confirm what our vet told us. 

Just glad he's back to normal...and I hope it never happens again....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad little Leo is fine now! With Quincy being my first 'son' ever, I'm glad to know this 'can' happen and to know what to do if it does.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Moderators may censor this if you feel necessary, but I thought it might help someone else avoid a horrible stress reaction some day: :shocked: 

When Spunky had his bladder stone surgery, I was warned by the vet tech that that body part would probably protrude a bit during the recovery time. And it did. As recommended, I used some generic KY type product just to make sure it didn't get damaged from being exposed to the air so much. One day I was horrified because it looked like it had dried up and turned brown. :shocked: Fortunately it was just lint! And came off with water. :smheat:


----------

